# New from Michigan



## golfchef711 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello all, my name is Ryan from southwest Michigan. New to the site from the direction of my cousin who is a member.
 I am certified chef with the ACF. I work as a Hospital Paitent Chef in Nothern Indiana. 
I have been smoking for a few years but just recently got into a larger scale. I use an mid size CharBroil offset firebox smoker and on occaision for large parties, I use a cusom built direct smoker that sits on an old Chevy chasis. The large one is big enough for whole hogs and can be towed anywhere.
 I am also big into golf, outdoors, baseball, college football. I do most of my smoking for caterings, large parties, tailgating, sports parties and backyard bbqs.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome Chef Ryan, You just may become our Guru for smoking meats for large groups! I know I'm speacking for others shen I say "Let's see what 'cha got!" I know I'd like to see pix's of your smoker that is built on the truck chasis.


----------



## monty (Mar 20, 2006)

Son of a gun, Ryan! Looks like the forum just just shot an ace! Welcome aboard! As your cousin may have indicated we have a good time here and there's a great feeling of family within the group! We look forward to learning more about you and your goodies!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## scott in kc (Mar 20, 2006)

Ryan, Great to have someone with your qualifications among our numbers. Share your wisdom with us, ask questions when we can help and may all your smoke be the sweet pale blue!!


----------



## legerdemain (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome to the board, Ryan.

Wolverines or Spartans?


----------



## jlloyd99 (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome Chef Ryan.  Can't wait to hear some of your stories and adventures in smoking.  Hope you enjoy it here at smoking meats.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome Chef Ryan!!
     Glad to have you aboard. Sounds like you have lots of experience from which we can learn. Please don't hesitate to post your thoughts (and especially pictures). I'm sure you will find this to be a "user friendly" group.


----------



## larry maddock (Mar 21, 2006)

yo golfchef11,
sounds like your living the good life.
lets see that chevy pit


----------



## bob-bqn (Mar 22, 2006)

Hospital food you say ... don't worry we can fix that. :lol: 

Just kidding, great to have you on board Ryan! 8)


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 22, 2006)

A warm welcome to my Lil Cousin!!!
  Like I told ya Ry..these people are great and the advice and recipes are even better..I know youll enjoy it. Talk to ya soon.
                                                                          Todd


----------



## golfchef711 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome, I have pictures, just a matter of finding them and getting them up on the site, I will get that asap.

Wolverines or Spartans? Well I was born and raised in northern Indiana, only lived in MI for the last 5 years so I have to say Notre Dame. 

Yeah Hospital food, We do what we can when your sick, I am not working there cuz the food is great. lol

Looks like I ll be firing up the smoker this weekend, My lil brother is having his college baseball team over. College athletes? Better double the meat portions........Not sure on the menu, depends on the number of people. Its funny cuz some of them are foriegn and cant enough of good BBQ. Ill post up and be sure to take some pictures. Thanks again. Whens the next site cookout????????????


----------



## bob-bqn (Mar 22, 2006)

:lol: 

Yeah, a good BBQ rub violates just about every dietary restriction that you have to be careful about when preparing hospital food, salt, sugar, and very spicy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 But at least some fat drips away while that good BBQ is cooking. :D


----------



## golfchef711 (Mar 22, 2006)

OKay, I got some pictures up in my personal gallery. Still kinda looking around the site and figuring things out. These are a few pics of the larger smoker. The small smoker is fairly new so i dont have alot of pics yet. But that will soon change.


----------



## cheech (Mar 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard to a fellow Michi-gander.

I hope to see you around and share as well as gain lots of knowledge.

Glad to see you here


----------

